# Hylke ut 'e Mieden



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Hylke was gelded in 2000. 


The End!








 __________________


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Uhm..dumb question here.

How do you pronounce his name?

lol. He's handsome.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> Uhm..dumb question here.
> 
> How do you pronounce his name?
> 
> lol. He's handsome.



If you watch the video you can hear several people say his name.

It's "Hill-Kuh".

It's a traditional name. If I ever get the Friesian colt I want I'll name him a traditional name too.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Rissa said:


> If you watch the video you can hear several people say his name.
> 
> It's "Hill-Kuh".
> 
> It's a traditional name. If I ever get the Friesian colt I want I'll name him a traditional name too.



Oh.  I didn't watch the video. hehe.

Well, it is a very pretty name.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Drools...one of these days


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> Oh.  I didn't watch the video. hehe.
> 
> Well, it is a very pretty name.


The video is nice. Shows him at the end as the featured driving horse for a FHANA convention in 2000. He looked AMAZING.

Hopefully between Emily and I we will get him looking like that again for show season.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, he's a stunner, and those pictures are awesome!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

handsome boy!


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

there are no words at all wow omg he is perfect mmmm I will dream about that tonight jeeze


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I love his leg movement. Kinda like "so what I am 15, pfft arthritis can kiss it!"
He is a lovely guy!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!


----------

